# 13 fishing tickle sticks



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Have any of you tried the 13 fishing Tickle sticks or the widow makers with the P2 flat tips? 

I've been seeing the ghost freefall combos on the UL tickle sticks and was thinking about picking one up.

I like my frabill UL 101 combos with an ice strong string bobber for my UL panfish but I'm wondering if any of you have used them and if they are worth that big price tag. Seems like they advertise not needing a spring bobber but.... Are they really better than a quality spring bobber?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Karl Wolf said:


> Have any of you tried the 13 fishing Tickle sticks or the widow makers with the P2 flat tips?
> 
> I've been seeing the ghost freefall combos on the UL tickle sticks and was thinking about picking one up.
> 
> I like my frabill UL 101 combos with an ice strong string bobber for my UL panfish but I'm wondering if any of you have used them and if they are worth that big price tag. Seems like they advertise not needing a spring bobber but.... Are they really better than a quality spring bobber?


You said you were going to take a nap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You said you were going to take a nap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wanna tuck me in or you just here to talk about tickle sticks? I'm down for either or both. 
But yeah, I really got to take a nap. Got called into a dock door just as resting. Work never ends.

Nap time now. 😘


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

People really seem to like them. For the price though I still dont think you can beat St Croix ice rods.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I was thinking about getting a freefall combo this year I've been not the happiest with the spinning rods I have I like the way the freefall work


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Off topic but what do you guys prefer line wise? I want to run 4lb that doesn't coil up bad like the ice braid I got does stuff really pissed me off last time out I needed a lot of weight to keep it from coiling


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

set-the-drag said:


> Off topic but what do you guys prefer line wise? I want to run 4lb that doesn't coil up bad like the ice braid I got does stuff really pissed me off last time out I needed a lot of weight to keep it from coiling


I use ice braid with floro leaders on my bigger poles and on my small panfish ones I use floro ice.

On all my panfish rods I switched to inline reels, completely eliminating line twist,the coiling and really you dont need to put more than 50ft of new line on those panfish rods per season.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> People really seem to like them. For the price though I still dont think you can beat St Croix ice rods.


I got some mojo ice rods, likem for fishing bigger baits.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

My bigger rods I use the ugly sticks, havebhad great luck with them. Just got my first inline reel can't wait to try it out

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

kit carson said:


> My bigger rods I use the ugly sticks, havebhad great luck with them. Just got my first inline reel can't wait to try it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


You're gonna love the inline reel!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Well.... I broke down and got a 27" UL freefall tickle combo and a 27" L freefall tickle combo. Really like the Patriot pattern. _






_
NO MORE ICE GEAR! Well, maybe a machine if I can pull that off this year. Might have to wait until next year.

Got pops some new columbia bugaboots winter boots also for Christmas
Think his feet will enjoy them this winter.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm a big advocate of SPRING BOBBERS. Noodle rods & Tickle sticks are nice, but still not as sensative as a spring bobber IMHO...especially the 'Up Bite'. 

I've also questioned their 'Hook Set' capability in comparison to a slightly stouter/stronger/stiffer rod tip.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Your going to like it,I’ve always used spring tip indicator. I have a black Betty on my ultra light tickle stick, the flat tip works as good as a spring bobber


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Be careful the tip breaks easy!! They are nice but I got a buddy that is very good on the ice and makes me sensitive rods now! His name is chad Beal!


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

You guys might laugh but I love the cheap HT Ice Blues super flex rods. They are very sensitive and durable. I have other more expensive rods but keep going back to these for pan fish.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bigfillet said:


> You guys might laugh but I love the cheap HT Ice Blues super flex rods. They are very sensitive and durable. I have other more expensive rods but keep going back to these for pan fish.


Same here! I love buying gear and have 20+ ice combo's, but for panfish, my HT Ice Blues is the first I reach for.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

X2 on that HT is my favorite also

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Them "ice strong spring bobbers" are my favorite.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Those HT's are just as good as the High Dollar, fancy rods. Tips break just as easy on the HT's as the High Dollar Rods., only difference is you're not out $100.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

icebucketjohn said:


> Those HT's are just as good as the High Dollar, fancy rids. Tips break just as easy on the HT's as the High Dollar Rods., only difference is you're not out $100.


Guess I'll be finding out personally this year as the guys who own them seem to say great things about them. I'll give an honest feedback after I try them side by side.

The tickle sticks are about 50 and the widowmaker with p2 flat tips (basically a tickle stick) are about 70.

I know the light will 100% suit its purpose for small spoons and so forth and I wanted to try the UL for the tungsten jigs because they just pull a spring bobber straight down.

My personal favorite UL so far has been the frabill 101 inline combos with an ice strong spring bobber.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Stopped at Mark's Bait & Tackle in Ravenna AGAIN. I swear I have lures & jigs over 30 years old I've never used, but keep buying more. He sure has the ice gear, tackle, & equipment better than any other retailer in NE Ohio. Mark & Dawn will certainly help get the stuff you're interested in.

Here's what I bought yesterday.

COME ON HARDWATER.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Extremely hard to stop there and not come out with more fishing items, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've still never made it out to Mark's. I guess ima have to go there the next time I hit west B or milton. I only hear great things about there from everyone.

Have you ever used a tingle spoon before? I have one but never even jiggles it yet.
They certainly LOOK good.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Those are all new lures for me.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

icebucketjohn said:


> Those are all new lures for me.


Well if that tingler spoon grabbed your eye,I might have to give mine a try this season.

I almost tied it on,on my last trip to Chippewa but the water was so muddy I wanted to stick with the rattle jig.

Seems like they will have some great flutter


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

All I can say is they catch fish, think Mark has four different colors grab all four, seems smaller size of the two he has works the best 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Pulled the trigger. Ordered a 32" clam rod and the eagle claw inline reel. Granted not the best but I wanted to keep cost down before I go nuts and drop 150 on a setup. Ratings were good on both so we'll see


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok I'm looking to add some solid go to jigs and spoons and whatever to my lure combo I don't want to get to crazy cuz I spend to much on stuff the rest of the year. I'm primarily going after panfish I get eyes through the rest of the year and want to focus on the there guys. I've been checking out stuff but I really cant figure out what to get I have some stuff but haven't had the best luck. I want to get a few jiggin spoons and jigs that are pretty reliable I got other junk lol


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

set-the-drag said:


> Ok I'm looking to add some solid go to jigs and spoons and whatever to my lure combo I don't want to get to crazy cuz I spend to much on stuff the rest of the year. I'm primarily going after panfish I get eyes through the rest of the year and want to focus on the there guys. I've been checking out stuff but I really cant figure out what to get I have some stuff but haven't had the best luck. I want to get a few jiggin spoons and jigs that are pretty reliable I got other junk lol


I'm a big fan of Swedish Pimples and Forage Minnows, they are vertical and the other jigs I use are horizontal, and some days that makes a big difference. I like them very small. I am also a big fan of HT blue rods, I just am used to the feel of them, I don't know that I have ever spent more than $10-$15 on an ice rod.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

What size pimples you use? Ive been looking at tungsten jig combo kits but its overwhelming to say the least to much to choose from


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Make it easy to decide just buy one of everything in every size and color.😁😁😁


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You're buying me Christmas presents!!!!????


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I like the size 2 for perch, I don’t know if size 1 is available but I would use it if I could find it


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't ice fish like these guys but the little cheap pinmins and even better yet a bladed pinmin style bait with waxies is my go-to gill catcher... an have caught a couple crappies here an there on them. 
Another go-to for me would me a plain 1/32 or 1/64 oz lead head with one waxie threaded on then another just hooked one time so it kinda hangs off the hook. I have one pond I fish that had nice crappies in it. An this is usually the only bait I can get them going on here.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

The Tickle Sticks are worth it, as we have two of them. I'll never use a spring bobber again. I bought ours when Gander was going out of business in Amherst for $35 each. They are short though, and I've since switched to a power noodle glass rod that my buddy in Wisconsin made for myself and two sons. 36" long, super sensitive tip but plenty of backbone to handle large fish too. 

Ugly Stik makes a 38" "Dock Hopper" rod that is a GREAT tip-down/IFISH PRO rod, and an even better rod for heavier presentations like Pimples, rattle baits, and spoons. The reel they sell with it sucks, so throw that away and add a serviceable model of your choice. I picked up two baitfeeder spinning reels to use with my Sullivan Tip Downs and they work fantastic. 

I have a Fiblink inline reel and it is nice. I would never spend $100 or more for a Black Betty or whatever the hell else they are trying to sell for that amount of money. Opinions be damned, but this whole idea of "line twist causing your jig to spin and fish won't bite" is absolute BS. How many millions of bluegills and crappies has Dave Genz caught on a regular spinning reel? 

I will say that from what I can tell, the Piscifun products are worth the investment. Picked up two of their entry-level spinning reels for the boys for Christmas and they are well made. 

All this money spent on ice fishing stuff and we hardly ever get any ice. My wife thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

BFG my wife knows I am nuts.🤪😜🤪


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone know why Karl got banned? Dude was hilarious.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Had to do with a couple threads in the lounge. Not 100% sure but guess he was getting a bit crude in the one and name calling in another. Didn't make sense when Legend Killer does the same thing.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

X2 on what evinrude58 said. I would also add that I seen KW interject politics into a few threads after being warned to tone it down. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

